# 1999 Cherokee Snowbear Mounts Help



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Guys, I'm new to the site. A lot of great info here. Need your help. I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Classic that I'm trying to mount a Snowbear plow mounts too. I already have the correct mount for it but do not have the instructions. I just need to know where exactly the mounts bolt to the Jeep. I've been reading for days and have not found any answers yet. Does anyone have the instructions or pictures of these mounts on their Jeep. This would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Is there a dealer anywhere near you?


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Is this a new Snowbear? I think they all attach to a front hitch receiver; that's how mine works.

If it's an older one, try calling the company. I had to once and they were pretty helpful.


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. It's the old mounts. I tried calling the company a few times and got a few different reps but they all say the same thing, they have no specific instructions (find it hard to believe). Just basic one's which I have already, I doesn't say where the mounts actually bolt too. I wonder if they mount up to the bumpers existing bolt. I've tried for hours to figure out were they mount to the frame but it just doesn't fit anywhere. Also no dealers at all near me. They look exactly like this one that's being sold on e-bay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snowbear-Snow-Plow-Mounting-Kit-for-Jeep-Cherokee-1984-2002-w-Crossmember-/141435621647?nma=true&si=iTqutykT0Ect8q31%252FlC3pqvQ%252BIs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107321

Maybe the information here will help.


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Sprag-O I appreciate it but I already read this one and the guy sold him the plow with the wrong mounts so he ended up mounting right to brush guard. Trust me I have read every forum on all sites over the last few weeks and could not find any helpful info on where to bolt the mounts. If someone has this set up on a Jeep Cherokee all I need is a few pic's under your Jeep... that would be a great help. Thanks again


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

The ebay link doesn't work anymore. Do you have anhy pictures you can post?

Is it possible you have the wrong mounts? If so, can you convert your plow to the hitch receiver mount? It might be less expensive than buying new mounts, and you get the benefit of a front hitch.


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

*1999 Jeep Cherokee Snowbear Mount Help*

Thanks graycenphil, I Attached is a photo of the mount. I'm sure they are the correct mounts, Kit# 84105 Jeep Cherokee 84-02. I would like to use these since I already bought them and don't want to spend more money. Thank again


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

That's a totally different setup from what's on my Jeep, so I won't be much help there.

But someone at the company designed those mounts, so someone has to know how they go. Try calling them again, insist on speking to someone in the design or engineering department. I know you said you called them a few times without much luck. I called them once and they were very hepful. Maybe I got lucky or you got unlucky, but keep trying. Ask for an engineer to call you back.

One other idea - They have a Facebook page "SnowBear Plows". I bet if you post the question on there, they will respond. They want to look good to anyone shopping for a plow.


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks graycephil, I will try the Facebook page. Do you happen to have the number you called for help, maybe you called a different place then I did. Thanks


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have the number anymore; it was at least a year ago. I guess I found it on the instructions or the website.

I just looked through their Facebook pictures. In the Wolf plow photos, they have a closeup of the mount on what looks like a Grand Cherokee. I don't know how different that is but maybe it will help.


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

*Jeep Cherokee Snowbear Mount Diagram*

Thanks to QGolden he was able to dig up a diagram he had for the SnowBear Mount for an '84 and up Cherokee. Bare in mind he got this drawing back in 2000, so in effect it is for at least '84 to 2000 Cherokee, and maybe beyond, depending on when the next body style came out, if it did. I'm posting the diagram here in case someone else is looking for it. God knows I searched for weeks and could not find one. Thanks again QGolden for your help. Thumbs Up


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

That's great, but I don't see why Snowbear couldn't have given you the same diagram. Or make it all available on line, like every other company does.

Good luck with the plow.


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

I totally agree, it should be available online. Snowbear itself was no help, they told me a few times that mounts comes with universal instruction which are not specific to any type of truck. We all know that's a lie since I have one for my Dodge Ram and other have it for their trucks. I also called a few other places that sell these mounts, they actually want me to purchase the mounts to get the diagram. It's just ridiculous. I'm glad there are sites like this for people can help each other out or would have been screwed. Thanks for your help as well and to everyone else that responded to me.


----------



## QGolden (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Snowmountian
Glad I could help, how did you make out? Did you get that tab to stay on the lip while you tightened it down?

As for the drawing, I sort of agree, It would be nice if they had a page at their website with all the mounting drawings attached for download. Dunno' why they don't. They used to at one time, they had a link to the drawings from the Mount Guide. Now it is an Excel file.

I see there are "industry specific forums" here at this site, maybe the mods would put up a Snowbear forum and all of us with specific info and drawings could post them there.....

Q


----------



## Snowmountian (Oct 29, 2015)

I just got the mounts on yesterday. It ended up being pretty easy with the diagram, was able to do it by myself. The mounts did stay on the lip while I tightened it down, the lips were in good shape with no rust, so it stayed in position while I bolted it down easily. I wasn't able to use the extra arm that came with my mount. I see exactly were it goes, right over the frame under the radiator. But maybe it's for newer model Cherokee's because I do not have a big enough space between my frame and radiator. So I just left them off since the mount was bolted on plenty strong without them. Thanks again for the diagram as they was a huge help, I would have never figured it would mount to those lips without it.


----------

